# Really did it this time - broken leg and ankle



## grannyjo (Feb 12, 2014)

I managed to slip on the tiles on my back verandah - slammed my right leg into the door jamb and whooee - I heard the snaps and felt the pain.  My ankle was sitting at a weird angle and my foot seemed to be upside down.  Managed to crawl to the phone to call the ambulance - they took a half hour to arrive - then it was a paramedic in a car - he called an ambulance to take me to hospital - another half hour,  but the paramedic had given me some morphine,  so I wasn't feeling so much pain.  I know I was given more morphine before I was moved,  and I don't really remember too much what happened next,  until I woke up in a hospital bed. 

They weren't able to operate for 6 days - had to wait for the swelling to go down a bit. I'm home now,  in a wheelchair with my leg and ankle in plaster.  Go back to the hospital on Monday to have the stitches removed from where there inserted plates, rods, wires and screws and a review of what they can do next so that I will hopefully get full use of my leg/ankle/foot.  I know there's at least one more operation coming up - I'll probably find out on Monday when that will happen. 

Meanwhile,  I have plenty of assistance with everything via a Government programme and of course, from my friends.  Hard work getting around in a wheelchair and I can't get outside my house alone because there's steps.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh my !! Story to hear - this is wishing you get back on your feet soon!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 12, 2014)

I"m new here GrannyJo, my name is Denise.  I am so sorry to hear about your accident.  It seems like we have to be so careful, and my thought usually is, if I'm spending too much time focusing on being careful, I'm going to have little time left for other things!!  Keep us posted on how you are progressing


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 12, 2014)

Broken legs are SO no fun, Grannyjo ! I had a broken leg from a horseback riding accident, and they had to put the metal braces on to hold it together enough for the wound to heal, then another 6 months in a cast after that. The whole thing was a nightmare, so you have my complete and total sympathy.
I kept my leg elevated as much as possible, but there is still a whole lot of pain and swelling no matter what you do.
Take care, and sending prayers for speedy healing.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 12, 2014)

OUCH!!!

Get better real soon. :flowers:


----------



## DorothyinOz (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a newbie, but still so sorry to hear of your accident.


----------



## Fern (Feb 12, 2014)

that's nasty, You sure made a good job of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2014)

That sounds terrible Grannyjo, hope you can heal quickly and the pain isn't too severe, warm thoughts being sent your way...hugs. :love_heart:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 12, 2014)

Do hope you feel better soon; and your leg and ankle heal quickly.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 12, 2014)

_Grannyjo i am thinking of you, what an awful thing to happen, i do hope all goes well and that your injuries heal well_


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 12, 2014)

Many hugs to you, GrannyJo, so sorry to hear this, I hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2014)

GrannyJo....couldn't find any flowers, so sending you some candy. Feel better soon.:chocolate:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 12, 2014)

That's really awful, Grannyjo, but the Pollyanna voice in my head is saying that in lots of ways you have been lucky in that you were able to get to the phone to summon help.

Here's hoping that luck holds and you continue to get all the help you need to heal and rehabilitate your ankle and foot.
Be a good patient and be patient. Tell us how you are doing because we are now all concerned about you.


----------



## grannyjo (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm doing OK,  trying to keep my sense of humour.  Reckon I'll lose those wing flap upper arms with the wheelchair pushing and I'll probably end up with a very strong left leg where I hop with the walking frame.  Of course,  the wheelchair won't fit into the bathroom, so the walking frame is the only option there. It won't fit through the doorway into the walk in robe either,  so I've spent the morning re-arranging drawers and cupboards so I can keep my clothes out of there. One of my help people will move the clothes for me tomorrow.  The hardest part is being so inactive - I'm used to being out and about,  doing my volunteer work for 8 hours a week.  This sitting down all the time is so tiring.


----------



## Casper (Feb 12, 2014)

*OMG Grannyjo,
So  sorry to hear of your accident, there would be nothing worse than being  confined to your wheelchair or hopping around with your walking frame, I  really feel for you, especially when you've always been so  active.....I'd be peed off too.
There must be a easier way to lose the wing flap upper arms though, I reckon lol.....good to see you haven't lost your sense of humour.layful:
Good to know you're getting plenty of help and continue to do so until you're back to normal.
Keep well and keep us informed of you progress.





*


----------



## grannyjo (Feb 23, 2014)

Just an update.  Went out to the hospital, had the stitches removed and everything is looking mostly OK.  I've graduated to a fibreglass cast now - feels like I've had a heap of bricks removed from my leg,  it's so much lighter.  I also convinced both the doctor and the physio that I was capable of using a pair of crutches.  Had to demonstrate that I could not only walk with them,  but that I could go up and down a step.  I won't be locked in my house any more - only one step to get out of here.  Of course,  I won't be using them all the time,  but just knowing that I can get out of the house is such a relief.  Next hospital visit is in four weeks - x-rays then,  and a couple of days later, a visit to the specialist to see if I might be able to have the cast off, or if it needs to stay longer.  Saw the x-rays taken after I was pinned together - an awful lot of metal work in there.


----------



## Ina (Feb 23, 2014)

Granyjo, good to hear your mending well. Be careful with your new found mobility. I hope your recovery is complete.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds good Grannyjo, nice that you can get out and about, and don't have a heavy cast on anymore.  Hope you heal well, and get a good report in four weeks...take care.


----------



## Casper (Feb 23, 2014)

_*That's good news Grannyjo, at least now you can get out and enjoy some fresh air.
Apart from feeling a lot lighter you must also feel a little more independent now.
Let's just hope you can get rid of the cast altogether very soon.
Take care of yourself.
:flowers:*_


----------



## That Guy (Feb 23, 2014)

Just keep healing.  Hope things continue to improve.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

*CAST AWAY THE CAST! HEAL, I SAY! HEAL!!! THE POWER OF SIFU COMPELS YOU!!!*



Congrats, GrannyJo!


----------



## Rainee (Feb 24, 2014)

Dearry Me Granny Jo, sorry you had this accident.. goes to show how easily it is done ..you take care now in every way  
and soon you will be back to your old self walking around and doing your volunteering work again.. just have to go slower and 
take things easily for a while.. glad its all going well now.. look after yourself and thanks for keeping us informed of how your 
progress is going..


----------



## Raven (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Grannyjo, I'm new to the forum but so sorry to hear of this.
These things happen so quickly and are a trauma to our bodies. All the best to you
as you recover from this distressing accident.


----------

